
Continuous Domain Game of Life in Python with Numpy - mpweiher
https://github.com/duckythescientist/SmoothLife
======
erdewit
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJe9H6qS82I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJe9H6qS82I)

~~~
cousin_it
Nice! Lots of gliders and stable blocks, at 3:13 two gliders meet to become a
spinner, at 3:20 a puffer comes along.

------
Netcob
Here's a Shadertoy implementation:
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/XtdSDn](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/XtdSDn)

------
ttoinou
The FFT version is interesting

    
    
       G∗K == F⁻¹( F(G)·F(K) )
    

So if we iterate t times (as in t step in time) this do we get this formula
(convolution product being associative) ?

    
    
       ((G∗K)*K)*K ... t time = G∗K^t == F⁻¹( F(G)·F(K^t) )

~~~
Thorondor
No, because the transition function has to be applied at each time step as
well as the convolution. In the source code, that's

    
    
        self.rules.s(N_buffer, M_buffer)

~~~
ttoinou
Okay thanks ! Makes it more interesting. I like it when it's doing something
in one space (fourier space here) then something else in another space
(original space) and you have to switch between multiple point of view to make
something awesome (a fractal for example)

------
no_identd
Based on this paper:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1111.1567](https://arxiv.org/abs/1111.1567) Rafler,
Stephan - Generalization of Conway's "Game of Life" to a continuous domain -
SmoothLife [2011]

Citations here:
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=7362834692940912518](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=7362834692940912518)

Arxiv also points to a blog post from 2013 about it:

[http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2013/02/20/smooth-l...](http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2013/02/20/smooth-
life/)

Whose author found it via, OF COURSE, John Baez:

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/117663015413546257905/posts/bguQ...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/117663015413546257905/posts/bguQ1Q6U1RQ)

------
fredley
The amount of high level research-and cool new results-that continue to be
found in GoL is amazing.

------
plaidfuji
For some reason I assumed they were referring to the board game "LIFE" and had
developed a continuous version with respect to the money (so that things
weren't always in increments of $10,000). Not sure how having children would
work on a continuous domain though.

~~~
swiley
They would be some sort of probability distribution.

------
105e9
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2vgICfQawE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2vgICfQawE)

------
XorNot
Damn this is cool.

------
hmartiros
This is really neat, thanks for sharing.

